# Cat agility!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Who knew? :wild:

CFA Agility


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Or this. Mouse agility https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txq_BogA1NM
As long as an animal has a brain you can do agility if you make the right equipment. I know there is agility for horses, bunnies, rats and ferrets.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is a great way to exercise an indoor cat. But being a cat, it did use the tunnel for a scratching post and pushed over the jump to get at the toy. I have to say the mouse did better


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> That is a great way to exercise an indoor cat. But being a cat, it did use the tunnel for a scratching post and pushed over the jump to get at the toy. I have to say the mouse did better


That mouse agility blew my mind. Mice only live for a very short time. They are seniors by the time they are 1.5 years old so all that training has to happen in a very short time.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow mice agility is neat as well!


----------

